
Ask HN: How to find an “entry level” job? - startDestroyer
I will graduate engineering very soon and I&#x27;m starting to look for an entry level job.<p>The problem is, every job with titles like &quot;Graduate, Junior, etc..&quot; end up with 3 to 5 years of experience in the requirements.<p>Am I doing something wrong?
======
pitt1980
[http://www.amazon.com/2-Hour-Job-Search-Technology-
Faster/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/2-Hour-Job-Search-Technology-
Faster/dp/1607741709/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=)

I think this is a really useful, easy to read, book

good luck

~~~
startDestroyer
Thanks, will do.

------
ohjeez
Search for "entry level" rather than "graduate."

~~~
startDestroyer
I still need to do an extensive search but this dons't sound like a key word
that is used much.

~~~
techthroway443
It's used a lot more for the kind of job you're looking for than the keywords
you were using.

The point is you want to use keywords that are okay with having zero
experience and that are used in job postings.

Entry level fits both of those.

------
bwackwat
"You have 4 years of experience with a B.S. degree."

Sounds perfect to me.

~~~
startDestroyer
So school years count as experience ?

~~~
bwackwat
Perhaps not "work" or "industry" experience, yet _certainly_ a kind of
experience.

